# UBER Employer Identification Number/Tax ID



## aaronford501

Does anybody have the EIN for Uber from their 1099 from last year? Trying to get a head start on taxes. I already have all my earnings records, so all you need is the EIN to start your return. 

Also just figured out I did about 9000 trip miles this year. Wondering how many dead miles over that I did. Wouldn't be surprised if it's 15K but a little nervous to try and deduct that much without solid records.


----------



## observer

aaronford501 said:


> Does anybody have the EIN for Uber from their 1099 from last year? Trying to get a head start on taxes. I already have all my earnings records, so all you need is the EIN to start your return.
> 
> Also just figured out I did about 9000 trip miles this year. Wondering how many dead miles over that I did. Wouldn't be surprised if it's 15K but a little nervous to try and deduct that much without solid records.


Dead miles are deductible, you should keep track of them. The only miles you can't deduct are personal miles.


----------



## Precious

How do you see your total number of trips? 
I asked Uber Support for the total for 2014 and they told me to go the their site. I would have to manually add all the trips from each payment to get the total.


----------



## Tristan Zier

Typically, you don't need Uber's EIN - you just report all of your income on your Schedule C (since you're running your own business, driving services). You should keep any 1099s you receive as a record in case you're audited, but don't have to submit them with your taxes. Where are you being asked for this?


----------



## aaronford501

Just in the past I have always listed the 1099 for any contract work.


----------



## CowboyMC

aaronford501 said:


> Just in the past I have always listed the 1099 for any contract work.


If the tax software wants it then dummy it up and you can change it later.


----------



## Greenburn

I have tried filing a 1099 with Turbotax without a actual 1099 but it won't let me. I didn't even make $600. So I tried filing using Schedule C (which makes you upgrade to "Home & Business for an additional $75!) and I entered "Rasier LLC" as the source of my payment. It won't let me complete my file without entering an Employee ID # for Rasier. Should I say I paid myself?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Greenburn said:


> I have tried filing a 1099 with Turbotax without a actual 1099 but it won't let me. I didn't even make $600. So I tried filing using Schedule C (which makes you upgrade to "Home & Business for an additional $75!) and I entered "Rasier LLC" as the source of my payment. It won't let me complete my file without entering an Employee ID # for Rasier. Should I say I paid myself?


I used Tax Act (for free). Already filed and had no trouble.


----------



## Greenburn

That didn't answer my question


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

aaronford501 said:


> Does anybody have the EIN for Uber from their 1099 from last year? Trying to get a head start on taxes. I already have all my earnings records, so all you need is the EIN to start your return.
> 
> Also just figured out I did about 9000 trip miles this year. Wondering how many dead miles over that I did. Wouldn't be surprised if it's 15K but a little nervous to try and deduct that much without solid records.


Why do you NOT have solid records? Why does anyone doing this not have solid records? How difficult is it to write down the mileage when you login and logout? All you folks trying to estimate dead miles need to wake up. If you get audited you may end up only being able to deduct the mileage that uber has recorded when there are pax in the car.

And to answer the question just put 0000 or something and fix it later.


----------



## CowboyMC

Greenburn said:


> I have tried filing a 1099 with Turbotax without a actual 1099 but it won't let me. I didn't even make $600. So I tried filing using Schedule C (which makes you upgrade to "Home & Business for an additional $75!) and I entered "Rasier LLC" as the source of my payment. It won't let me complete my file without entering an Employee ID # for Rasier. Should I say I paid myself?


Dummy up the ein number. It's not reported to the IRS.


----------



## Greenburn

^Really?? And thanks Worcester I'm going to try Tax Act

Edit: I received the largest refund quote and paid way less fees using TaxAct. Thanks!


----------



## Greenburn

Is it ok to write off the iPhone I was required to purchase for driving for Uber? Even though a few week afters I purchased it they allowed for Android?


----------



## Bully

Greenburn said:


> Is it ok to write off the iPhone I was required to purchase for driving for Uber? Even though a few week afters I purchased it they allowed for Android?


Yes. I'm also claiming my condoms as well for when I hook up with Uber customers to get a 5* rating.


----------



## duggles

All about Tax Act. Free to fill everything out, pay when you submit.


----------



## CowboyMC

Greenburn said:


> Is it ok to write off the iPhone I was required to purchase for driving for Uber? Even though a few week afters I purchased it they allowed for Android?


OK to write off as long as it is only used for business.


----------



## Luberon

I have used EZtaxreturn for 4 years, excellent and convenient. Now it requires Uber/Lyft Federal ID number. My question is *will uber eventually send me a 1099-MISC?* Anyone had a 1099 from Uber last year?


----------



## gypsy

Hello,

I've been reading all in reference to UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID. Lots of explanations but I can't find the number yet.
Can someone that did the taxes last year please answer???
I sent uber an email and they just said will send the 1099 form over email by end of January, but that will not help me, I need to do taxes today to get my money by then...

I tried to do the taxes yesterday but my tax person did not want to use a dummy number, so I actually need the correct UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID


----------



## observer

gypsy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been reading all in reference to UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID. Lots of explanations but I can't find the number yet.
> Can someone that did the taxes last year please answer???
> I sent uber an email and they just said will send the 1099 form over email by end of January, but that will not help me, I need to do taxes today to get my money by then...
> 
> I tried to do the taxes yesterday but my tax person did not want to use a dummy number, so I actually need the correct UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID


By law they must send 1099 to you by end of January. I don't understand why they don't just give you the EIN. It will be Raisier number as they are the ones that actually hire you.


----------



## duggles

Is it funny that no one can report receiving a 1099 from the previous Uber year...

Pfft... Uber...


----------



## alfaboy

From feinsearh.com The EIN number for Uber in CA is Raiser *80-089-6455*


----------



## gypsy

great thanks so much Alfaboy!!!
, I will try that one, I hope no issue since I am in Miami,,,,,


----------



## gypsy

Yes Alfaboy, I just called feinsearch , phone: 1-800-299-8280 and they confirmed is the correct EIN number for Uber, Raiser LLC.....
and we can use it here in Florida, in all USA...

You made my day,,,,many thanks!!!!

From feinsearch EIN number for Uber in CA is Raiser *80-089-6455*


----------



## Luberon

thanks alphaboy


----------



## UberIndyDriver

I have a question. I have all of my info and I'm trying to use Tax Act. Do I choose Business Income Schedule C and input the information? I have all of my info but I'm not sure in which category I need to put it. I have no clue what I put for the name of the company and then it has a place where I need to find type of business and it is not listed.


----------



## UberIndyDriver

I think I figured it out. I think I was right before. How much are you claiming for the interest that you paid on your car?


----------



## Nick781

"An EIN is required only if you had a qualified retirement plan or were required to file an alcohol, employment, estate, excise, firearms, tobacco, or trust tax return."

I didn't add one.


----------



## bellaluv33

Does anyone know what option to choose in tax act that says:
Business Income - At Risk
Since there is a net loss for Raiser LLC, indicate if all the investment is at risk or if some investment is not at risk.
(my choices are) 
1. All investment is at risk
2. Some investment is not a risk
3. Not Applicable
I chose 3. not applicable and its still giving me a red light.....please help


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I think you want #1. Cause you are allowed the be in the hole for 5 yrs. That's why some business' change names, and put a new face on the building, "under new management" every five yrs.


----------



## bellaluv33

So does it basically mean that my business is at risk? Im confused a little. This is my first time doing uber 1099k


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

As I understand it you want to show a loss on Schedule C. That way there is zero tax to pay.

And there right, by the time one adds up all the expenses, its not hard to do, doing uberx.

I'm sort of anti turbo tax / HR Block. And as a former IRS protester, I'd bet no one here understands just how messed up those new Block commercials really are.


----------



## whateverwhatever

gypsy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been reading all in reference to UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID. Lots of explanations but I can't find the number yet.
> Can someone that did the taxes last year please answer???
> I sent uber an email and they just said will send the 1099 form over email by end of January, but that will not help me, I need to do taxes today to get my money by then...
> 
> I tried to do the taxes yesterday but my tax person did not want to use a dummy number, so I actually need the correct UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID


80-0896455


----------

